# cant cope



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

this is my last place to turn to here is my situation

mortgage;€580 per month
bank loan: €379 per month
cc debt of €12000 €300 a month min repay
ge finance €120 per month
maintanance €200 per month
total €1579
Husbands income is €2500 a month home.im a sahm
we cant manage.im getting letter after letter and phone call from cc companies.im suicidal.Bank wont refinance us or extend the term of loan to make easier repayments.we have no money left to buy food and im waiting on payday tomarrow


----------



## z105 (20 Nov 2008)

helens,

Welcome to Ask About Money, people will do all they can to help you here so just try take a calm approach.

Have you been in touch with mabs - www.mabs.ie ? these guys have an excellent reputation and is definitely the first call I would make. Nothing is impossible it's a matter of working out your situation. Is there a way to earn extra income, can you perhaps work from home? or perhaps a family member can chip in and mind the children while you take on a part time job ?

You'll need to rid yourself of the debt that you are paying the most money on, usually a credit card.


----------



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

iv noone to ask mind kids.i do a small p-t job which i get 120 a month.i think its the credit card situation thats controlling us.we only ran up thatdebt when husband was unemployed for 9 months.i thought about mabs but wouldnt that mean well get a bad credit history forever?


----------



## jhegarty (20 Nov 2008)

cut up the credit card , and it will be paid off in 4 months....(unless the €1200 figure is wrong)


----------



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

jhegarty said:


> cut up the credit card , and it will be paid off in 4 months....(unless the €1200 figure is wrong)


yes its 12000 not 1200.noone can help us dont know what to do


----------



## z105 (20 Nov 2008)

Have to agree with jhegarty, the credit card has to go.

Look here at what MABS offer, it is confidential, non judgemental and independant, exactly what you need right now.



> *MABS Helpline 1890 283 438        ( 9 a.m - 8 p.m. Monday to Friday) *
> 
> The MABS Helpline is staffed by Helpline Advisers who can assist you deal with your debt problems by:
> Listening to you in a caring and non-judgemental way
> ...


----------



## Guest116 (20 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> Husbands income is €2500 a month home.im a sahm
> we cant manage.im getting letter after letter and phone call from cc companies.im suicidal.Bank wont refinance us or extend the term of loan to make easier repayments.we have no money left to buy food and im waiting on payday tomarrow


 
Is that 2500 gross income or net?

Remember this is "only" money and the earth will always keep turning so if you do feel suicidal you should talk to your doctor. This is not worth doing something like that.


----------



## Satanta (20 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> i thought about mabs but wouldnt that mean well get a bad credit history forever?


Not at all.

Conversations held between you and the people at MABS are confidential, so no need for anyone to ever know you have spoken to them should you wish. 

If MABS do step in to help you restructure your debts/agree new payments with the institutions, it will be to help ensure that you don't get yourself into a position of having a bad credit history rather than impacting your credit history directly (e.g. a 'bad credit history' would result from missed payments, talking to mabs [or having mabs help you in any way] will not affect your credit history).


----------



## 3CC (20 Nov 2008)

helens,

Try not to despair. 

Firstly, MABS have a very good reputation for dealing with people in a situation similar to yours. You will probably realise after talking to them that you are not alone and that many people are in the same boat as you.

I think the first thing that will be worth looking at is moving some of your debt around. You should try to figure out what interest you are paying on the various debts that you have. The best option is then to refinance debt with higher interest rates by increasing loans with lower interest. For e.g. increase your mortgage to cover all of the other outstanding debts. While you are doing this, you may also consider increasing the term of you mortgage (only if absolutely necessary because it costs money in the long term). You need to figure out your current mortgage level and house value in order to do this.

MABS will help deal with your mortgage provider on this. You might think that you mortgage provider will be unlikely to lend you more money but it might be their best choice if they think it is likely to reduce the possibility of you missing mortgage payments.

Contact MABS asap and start the ball rolling. Bets of luck.

Added Text: Sorry if I have repeated the sentiments above. All the above posts appeared while I was typing!


----------



## z105 (20 Nov 2008)

> noone can help us dont know what to do



As above, MABS can and will help, you need to get into a positive frame of mind and get a "I can beat this thing" attitude.

Contact MABS and let us know how you get on.


----------



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

thank you for the replies.2500 is net pay a month.wehave been into our bank and they said they will not consolidate our loans & mortgage as we our on an ltv mortgage whichmeans we can only havean 80%mortgage.they also wont top up our loan with them to clear cc debt


----------



## Guest116 (20 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> thank you for the replies.2500 is net pay a month.wehave been into our bank and they said they will not consolidate our loans & mortgage as we our on an ltv mortgage whichmeans we can only havean 80%mortgage.they also wont top up our loan with them to clear cc debt


 
So you have about 1120 cash per month after all the outgoings? i.e. 1120 for food, bills and general living expenses?


----------



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

yes thats right thats the amount leftover to buy groceries pay eircom,esb,car tax, insurance,tv licence,home & life insurance.havent even bought kids new clothes in 4 months


----------



## Guest116 (20 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> yes thats right thats the amount leftover to buy groceries pay eircom,esb,car tax, insurance,tv licence,home & life insurance.havent even bought kids new clothes in 4 months


 
How about beaking out the spending per month to see where it goes, you may spot something that you might be able to cancel or cut back on. I know thats though but I think it might be managable with 1120 per month.

groceries:
eircom:
esb:
car tax:
insruance:
tv licence: 
home and life insurance:

Any possiblity in downsizing car to a smaller one to get some extra cash and save on car tax and inurance? Any chance of shopping somewhere cheaper if you dont already shop in the likes of aldi or somewhere?

You may have to make sacrifices to get out of the debt or else try to get extra income.


----------



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

aristotle25 said:


> How about beaking out the spending per month to see where it goes, you may spot something that you might be able to cancel or cut back on. I know thats though but I think it might be managable with 1120 per month.
> 
> groceries:
> eircom:
> ...


 iv already caceled sky.i just drive a 5year old fordso wouldnt getmuch for it and hubbie has to take it to work.ialready shop in tesco & buy value brand.any other suggestions?


----------



## Guest116 (20 Nov 2008)

I cant see where you are spending 260 per week?

There are small things that can add up to a lot 
e.g. mobile phone bills?
lunches?
news papers?
coffees?

I think you should really write down everything you spend for a month and see where it goes.


----------



## guinang (20 Nov 2008)

Change to a new cc and avail of the 0% balance transfer rate for six months.  Use this time to either reduce your cc balance or eliminate one of your loans.

don't forget children's allowance.  It sounds like you have more than one child.  Any child under the age of 16 is entitled to 166 per month.  Based on two children, that's 332 per month.
There's also the children's supplement of 1100 per annum or 275 per quarter. 

Make sure you're claiming refuse charges and any medical expenses.  Check out citizensinformation.ie for more information on this.

Have you and your husband investigated your tax credits? Is he claiming your tax entitlement?  Again the citizensinformation.ie web site may be able to give more information.

Can you look after children during the day?  That way no one else has to take your kids.  How about w/end jobs where either you or your partner are available to look after the kids while the other works a part time job.


----------



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

120 on groceries including nappies & fomula.20 petrol about 60/80 on esb and phone.20 on coal.i just pay bit off weekly.dont know where rest goes usually late fees on my cc .no luxuries in this house at all


----------



## Guest116 (20 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> 120 on groceries including nappies & fomula.20 petrol about 60/80 on esb and phone.20 on coal.i just pay bit off weekly.dont know where rest goes usually late fees on my cc .no luxuries in this house at all


 
60\80 per week on ESB and phone?


----------



## guinang (20 Nov 2008)

Is there any thing you can release in the equity of your house to reduce debt.  I know you spoke to bank manager but your mortgage is quite low.  I'm surprised that you don't have more equity built up in the house that you could avail of.


----------



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

aristotle25 said:


> 60\80 per week on ESB and phone?


yes..thats with the esb bill being an average of 200/230 in a 3 bed semi


----------



## busymam (20 Nov 2008)

How many children have you? 

You might be entitled to Family Income Supplement (FIS)

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW22/Pages/1WhatisFamilyIncomeSupplement.aspx

The income limits are due to increase by €10 a week (per child) in January 2009.


----------



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

busymam said:


> How many children have you?
> 
> You might be entitled to Family Income Supplement (FIS)
> 
> ...


 we have one togethe r& dh has one that hes financially responsible for.will try that option too thanks


----------



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

guinang said:


> Change to a new cc and avail of the 0% balance transfer rate for six months. Use this time to either reduce your cc balance or eliminate one of your loans.
> 
> don't forget children's allowance. It sounds like you have more than one child. Any child under the age of 16 is entitled to 166 per month. Based on two children, that's 332 per month.
> There's also the children's supplement of 1100 per annum or 275 per quarter.
> ...


iv applied to H*lif*x for that special offer,fingers crossed.i would consider childminding definatly its just i live in a small town i wonder how id go about it?.id sell myself for moey @ this moment & time


----------



## woodbine (20 Nov 2008)

Helen, have you looked into getting the Family Income Supplement (FIS) ?

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...amilies-and-children/family_income_supplement


edit: sorry, didn't look to page 2 of thread where busymum already mentioned FIS


Helen, have you tried having a clean-out and doing a car boot sale? any few quid you could pick up would help.

there's always, catalogue selling like Avon, Kleeneze etc

what about offering an ironing service? I know someone who offered this serivce to an office (10 employees, mainly women) and she was kept busy with it.


----------



## W200 (20 Nov 2008)

How about the "rent a room scheme" where you let out a room in your house and the income is tax free. Some of the more experienced posters may be able to confirm if this scheme is still in existance.
                                    Best Of Luck.


----------



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

God yeah there very good ideas girls.I like the ironing idea im good at that & chilminding if i could get it too.iv one small single room i could let out but as i live in a small town with not alot of employment i duuno if any1 would want it,but id do it definatly.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Nov 2008)

I would recommend to everyone to keep a money diary for a month. you will be amazed at how the small things you buy add up.

I would also not hesitate to call MABS, these guys are experts and will know all about better rates etc.


----------



## ElGourdo (20 Nov 2008)

200/230 euro every 2 months on ESB. This is very high. You must be leaving all of your appliances on standby and you must be using non-energy efficient bulbs and leaving them on a lot. Maybe you are leaving the immersion on alot. Dishwashing and using the dryer alot. Invest in energy saver bulbs and plug out all of your appliances when they are not in use. Use the line to dry your clothes when possible. We do not have a dryer or a dishwasher and our ESB is always less than 100 euro for 2 months. You should be able to cut your ESB bill to less than 130 relatively easily if you do the following.

1. Cut out the dishwasher and drier.
2. Plug things out when on standby, phone chargers, laptops, tv, playstations etc.
3. Invest in energy saver bulbs especially for the locations you use the most.

Hope this helps you reduce your ESB bills.


----------



## z105 (20 Nov 2008)

> God yeah there very good ideas girls



Excuse me I'm a man !!!



> I would recommend to everyone to keep a money diary for a month.



There is a money diary on the MABS website.


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Excuse me I'm a man !!!
> sorry just a figure of speech i use


----------



## spfeno (21 Nov 2008)

Helens,

please don't despair - that is the main thing !!!!!!!

There were important points made on this thread earlier -

1. The world still turns AND
2. Its just money Helens

*THINGS WILL WORK OUT*

The main issue is the credit card and switching to the 0% option is a fantastic solution.  I recommended it to a friend of mine who was in a similar situation a while ago and it provided the breathing space he needed to get back on track

Stay on line and any help we will gladly give


----------



## tmccar (21 Nov 2008)

Helens,
    Can you give details on how much is outstanding on the bank loan and the GE finance loan?


----------



## PM1234 (21 Nov 2008)

Hi Helens,

Your phone and ESB are expensive although if you are at home all day with young children, the heating needs to be on.

Could you cut out the phone and download Skype to make cheap calls? 

Could you put a notice in local schools and shops offering childminding?  Are you near enough to the local schools to offer after school care and do school runs without a car?  

Definitely change credit card providers to avail of the zero interest rate. If for any reason you can't, it is worth ringing your current provider and asking them if they can give you a better rate. You'd be surprised how powerful one phonecall can be if they think you are going to switch. 

This is a link you might find useful  http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=62751

Please contact MABS in the morning and things won't seem so bad when you have talked it through with someone.

Best of luck.


----------



## carrielou (21 Nov 2008)

Helens, 

My friend was in the same position as you few years ago.  She was so worried, anxious, depressed.  She wouldnt open any letters or bills.  Her back was against the wall and she was so scared.

She went to MABS, they contacted all her creditors on her behalf.  They helped organise for her to open a special credit union account to sort out the bills.

They worked out her budget with her.

She then had to lodge a certain amount into the credit union account every week.  The bills were all then paid using this account.

Before she knew it, she had savings in the credit union.

She got so used to putting in her amount every week and bit by bit the bills disappeared and she kept going to the credit union. Some bills were paid before others so hence the savings kicked in.

It is only money and it can be sorted.  It is very hard but there is help and MABS are the best.

Take care, you will sort this.


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

thanks gor all the replies.
Tmccar-we have anoutstanding mortgage of 140,000
personal loan outstanding 16,500 gemoney 4,500 outstanding and about 12,000 on cc


----------



## Mpsox (21 Nov 2008)

Depending on where you live, there could be merit in making a regular trip to the North to stock up on baby essentials (nappies etc) as they are significantly cheaper up there

Also take a long hard look at your tax situation and ensure you are claiming for everything you are entitled to


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

iv actually had a run in with the tax office a few weeks ago.
Basicly my husband was unemployed for 9 months this year and claiming his stamps(jobseekers)
So when he started his new job his new employer rang tax office to get his tax allowence and they said hang on his jobseekers was taxable so now theretaking €70 extra off us a week to get it back.
Like it never rains but it pours
But he is claiming for me & a home cares allow.But his credits have been reduced to 32000 because of jobseekers


----------



## Welfarite (21 Nov 2008)

Conatcting MABS will not affect credit rating and TBH, the last thing you need is another loan so that isn't relevant.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> iv actually had a run in with the tax office a few weeks ago.
> Basicly my husband was unemployed for 9 months this year and claiming his stamps(jobseekers)
> So when he started his new job his new employer rang tax office to get his tax allowence and they said hang on his jobseekers was taxable so now theretaking €70 extra off us a week to get it back.
> Like it never rains but it pours
> But he is claiming for me & a home cares allow.But his credits have been reduced to 32000 because of jobseekers


 

will this be sorted out by next tax year so that his nett income increases?


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

no not 3 cant qualify looked into it last nite.


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

Welfarite said:


> will this be sorted out by next tax year so that his nett income increases?


 im not sure sure itl proberly continue on next year untill its paid off.
hes only back working 6 weeks


----------



## Welfarite (21 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> im not sure sure itl proberly continue on next year untill its paid off.
> hes only back working 6 weeks


 

Maybe a call to the tax office would clarify things? Even if they say its for another year, maybe ask them to spread it out beyond that due to your financial constraints. You're no Charlie Haughey, after all!


----------



## Welfarite (21 Nov 2008)

Have you contacted MABS yet as others suggested?. Even talking to them will help the situation. Ring them today and make an appointment.


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

LOL your right there..you know i be almost terrified to ring the tax office in case they come up with something else.about 4 years ago H rang them to see if he could claim for me and they told him theyd get back to him so they did and they said yes you can claim for her but we have looked into you tax for 2000/2001 and youv underpaid and you now owe us 4000 took him two years to pay back.now hes only an ordinary worker so it was his employers fault but noone ever admitted that.
Anyway sorry for rambling


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

havnt rung mags whingey child in the back round i couldnt talk.dot reallysee how they can helpme though.i know  there great and that but there just isnt enough cash to go round and thats whats wrong


----------



## Welfarite (21 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> havnt rung mags whingey child in the back round i couldnt talk.dot reallysee how they can helpme though.i know there great and that but there just isnt enough cash to go round and thats whats wrong


 

That's why people contact MABS! At least look at the website .... and read Carrielou's post again!


----------



## tml (21 Nov 2008)

another vote for you to contact MABS, my parents got into trouble many years ago after my dad's business failed and they owed money left right and centre, MABS were a godsend, they will talk to the banks / credit card companies on your behalf and try to reschedule your repayments with them which could help you free up some cash.

You will get great advice here but seriously do try MABS you have nothing to lose by contacting them.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> havnt rung mags whingey child in the back round i couldnt talk.dot reallysee how they can helpme though.i know there great and that but there just isnt enough cash to go round and thats whats wrong


 
There IS enough cash to go round, its just how it goes round that needs to be sorted out.

Im sorry Helens, a whingey child in back ground is no excuse not to call to make an appointment to talk. There must be a few minutes peace in the day where you could make the call?

You need an attitude change along with a financial overhaul - and I mean that in a good way, no point in moaning that its desperate and there isnt enough money to go round etc... Stop talking about it and do something - ring MABS. Stop assuming there is no way out of this, there is a way, its just you have to find the way. Stop being down and consumed with negative feelings of worry, head up and look on the bright side - you are willing to sort it now, its just going to take a bit of work and change. There are no quick fixes to debt, but you need to get a plan together and stick with it.


----------



## carrielou (21 Nov 2008)

Helens, there is not enough cash because if you let it run it will just get worse.

MABS have a way of encouraging the lenders to freeze interest, even if it was only on credit card and no more late payment fees , you could be talking an extra maybe €200 euro freed up to use to bring down other bills.

If they manage to persuade all lenders to freeze your interest, and set up the credit union account to pay all bills on time you will be surprised how much cash is suddenly at hand.

Please, get someone to mind the little one, go get it sorted.  It is twice as hard when you try to do these things with children and you are probably not in the best of form with them because of this money flow situation.

Go do it girl, your well able to.


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

carrielou said:


> Helens, there is not enough cash because if you let it run it will just get worse.
> 
> MABS have a way of encouraging the lenders to freeze interest, even if it was only on credit card and no more late payment fees , you could be talking an extra maybe €200 euro freed up to use to bring down other bills.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your kind words.im not whining about it or aything near it.im just consumed by it.i rung mbna ad theyv agreeded a min payment  of €70 a month for a while to help.
waiting on a call back from nib to see if theyl do same.iv canceled sky and got a cheapest package going with eircom because with littleones in the house il need the phone.i dont have a mobile because no coverage where i live.


----------



## carrielou (21 Nov 2008)

Great stuff, well done.

Now without repeating myself or anyone else, and not to be harping on at you, contact your nearest MABS.  See if they are open late one evening and when OH is home to mind the little ones, off you go and sort it all out.

No problem to you cos I can see your already on the right road.

Dont go overboard for Christmas, I set a limit in this house and I stick to it, no buts, ifs or whys!  

Keep us posted and you will probably be telling us how to manage our funds in the near future.


----------



## PaddyW (21 Nov 2008)

You've already made a good start on this, so keep it up. You'll be sick of us all saying it, but get in contact with MABS, they're there to help you and help you they will. Things will start looking up from here on in, just make that call. Best of luck.


----------



## tmccar (21 Nov 2008)

If things are desperate (need money for food etc) send me an email. I'm not sure what your current situation is, but your first post sounded pretty serious! The financial advice is great but you may have immediate needs.


----------



## sorting it! (21 Nov 2008)

Hi Helen,
Ive been reading through your post and just wanted to add my bit. I dont know much about finance to advise you but I did get myself into a spot of bother awhile back. it was a personal debt of bank loans and cc that accumulated and spiralled out of control. I put my head in the sand and ignored the calls and letters. I began to feel resentful towards the lending companies for ringing and writing to me, as if it was there fault. What I was doing was avoiding responsilbility and not facing up to my situation. I eventually got onto MABS ans spoke to a very supportive and informative man there. He gave me valuable advice and I finally faced upto my debt. He told me write to all my creditors and explain my situation. he also said to include a payment proposal that I could afford. I did exactly that and they all accepted my proposal and I went from there. Im now debt free and the relief is unbelievale. I thought I was never ever going to get there and felt the same despair and fear. 
Please follow the advice that you have been given and ring MABS. You will get there and you are taking the first steps to doing this.
Best of luck!


----------



## Rois (22 Nov 2008)

I have followed this thread with interest - am in a similar situation debt wise, though not suicidal by any means. I have 5 different jobs at the moment but as soon as I get any money in it's gone to pay bills, overdraft, food etc. I am maxed out on all my credit cards, have a huge credit union loan, and owe money left, right and centre. I am definitely going to contact MABS on Monday, though they probably have a long waiting list. Often thought about doing this before but didn't realise how helpful they could be until I read these posts. 

Helen I wish you the best of luck, don't sorry, take some positive action and that alone will give you great relief. And by the way, there are lots of us in the same boat!


----------



## carrielou (22 Nov 2008)

Well done Rois and the Best of Luck to you too.  None of us are above this kind of thing and as I say money isn't everything, just handy when you go to the shop


----------



## helens (22 Nov 2008)

cader said:


> If things are desperate (need money for food etc) send me an email. I'm not sure what your current situation is, but your first post sounded pretty serious! The financial advice is great but you may have immediate needs.


 Thank you,my family have offered to buy some shopping for me if im badly stuck.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Nov 2008)

MABS helen ..... Make a promise to yourself to contact them Monday.


----------



## Flax (23 Nov 2008)

Helen

You need to figure out exactly where every cent is being spent. By this I don't mean vague 60/80 per week on ESB, I mean write down exactly everything for one month.

You will then be able to see where you can save money. €1200 after loans is more than enough for the three of you to live on. There has to be some discretionary spending which is eating into this.

For example, the woman who runs www.lidltreats.com managed to feed herself and her husband (with good food) for less than €50 per week.

So you need to get super-organised and watch every cent. This will free up a few hundred per month which you can put towards paying off one of your loans early. Once you have one loan paid off, getting out of debt will get so much easier as you'll have a lot of extra money to pay off your next debt.

I was once in debt; I know how horrible it is. I promise you, you just have to be patient, persistent and careful and you will get yourself debt free.


----------



## legallady (25 Nov 2008)

Hi helen

what a terrible worry you must have. you have gotten some great suggestions here though. I would just like to add my tuppence worth

I would definately recommend the rent a room scheme. I do it myself and I definately would be struggling without it. I know you said that you live in a small town, but you never know. put an add up on daft and in your local supermarket. Also, have you considered taking in Spanish students? I know even the smallest of towns get language students in the summertime. you would just have to provide breakfast, a packed lunch and an evening meal. 

Babysitting is definately something else to think about. Again, put an ad up in your local supermarket and ask around. Even if it is just the odd Friday or Saturday night. I bet people would be delighted to have a mature, experienced lady like you looking after their kids rather than a 15 year old. Also you have your own transport so they wouldnt have to pay for a taxi to get you home at the end of the night. 

Buy the nappies in Lidl or Aldi. My sister used to do this when her kids were all in nappies and she saved a fortune as she used to get them in Tescos. She found them fine. 

Apply for a medical card / doctor only card. You have a small baby so I'm sure there are lots of trips to the doctor. 

As for clothes for the baby, do you have any friends or family with kids that you could get hand me downs from? most kids clothes are immaculate when they grow out of them, and are perfect for another child to wear. I'm sure your child will benefit a lot more for having happy healthy parents than new clothes.


----------



## helens (25 Nov 2008)

Hi all..i want to start by thanking everone for there kindness and advice to me.
well the past few days iv been thinking more clearly.idid not contact mabs only because i decided to contact a close relation who has over 30years experiance in financial advising & he helped me.Basicly i have the mbna cc sorted for a few months there giving us breathing space to get back on track & set us a repayment of €70 a month.all my other loans will remain the same but thats only because Nib wont budge.But my local branch manager is going to see can he get a refund of late fees and some interest for me to take me out of arrers.also iv cancelled sky,down gradeded eircom & got a great deal on my car insurance where i got me & dh €44 less a month.its amazing what you get whe you threaten to cancel!!I asked at work for a few more hours & i got them so il have about an extra 100 a month.
Generally i just feel brighter now that im dealing with them.i know il proberly have a big black tick against my name because iv asked credit card companies for relief but im not bothered.
things will be tight for awhile especially at xmas.(and my car tax is due too) ut il muddle through hopefully.
Thanks once again


----------



## PaddyW (25 Nov 2008)

So happy to see you're getting on track Helens that's excellent news. Keep up the good work and you'll be back on track quicker than you know. Great to hear things are good.


----------



## Diddles (25 Nov 2008)

I would still contact MABS.
What you need is a permament solution not a temporary one.Best of luck


----------



## carrielou (25 Nov 2008)

I would also contact MABS Helens.

Just like to say all ye AAM posters are great, just like a big bunch of buddies, tis nice to know ye are out there.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Nov 2008)

Well done Helens - youve made a start and as others say - do contact MABS.


----------



## Susanna (25 Nov 2008)

Best of luck Helens...you will lose nothing by contacting MABS


----------



## helens (25 Nov 2008)

thanks..i think when we get on track with paying all arrears off i will be able to make the full cc repayments monthly & at least theyl be paid off quicker.it was like like there was sooo much monly going elsewhere that i didnt even see.as other posters said the money is there its just i wasnt managing it well.infact terribly!!


----------



## z105 (25 Nov 2008)

> i know il proberly have a big black tick against my name because iv asked credit card companies for relief but im not bothered



I'm not sure you will helens, you should be ok. You've approached them with your situation and they've agreed it so I don't think it's the same as deafulting and paying nothing back to them.


----------



## helens (25 Nov 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> I'm not sure you will helens, you should be ok. You've approached them with your situation and they've agreed it so I don't think it's the same as deafulting and paying nothing back to them.


yeah iv never missed a payment but the past few months iv been my €50 short on my nib cc.there proving to be trickey.apparently because i was using e-banking for transferring money from my current ac to my cc weekly rather than monthly (maybe 30 a week) there system wasnt recognising this as its set up to recognise monthly payments on cc accounts.so like if i made a payment on €30 on the payment date it only recognised that not all the other €30's before it.Thats why my manager said hewas going to try & get refunds on late fees.
so basicly when i get my cc statement i should go in with the giro slip & pay the full amount once a month


----------



## Celtwytch (26 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> yeah iv never missed a payment but the past few months iv been my €50 short on my nib cc.there proving to be trickey.apparently because i was using e-banking for transferring money from my current ac to my cc weekly rather than monthly (maybe 30 a week) there system wasnt recognising this as its set up to recognise monthly payments on cc accounts.so like if i made a payment on €30 on the payment date it only recognised that not all the other €30's before it.Thats why my manager said hewas going to try & get refunds on late fees.
> so basicly when i get my cc statement i should go in with the giro slip & pay the full amount once a month


 
That doesn't sound right - I pay my credit card on a weekly basis and all payments that are made before the payment date are recognised on my statement.  It's possible that a payment made on the actual payment date wasn't making it to your credit card account on time, meaning you were falling short of the minimum payment.  If at all possible, try to ensure that the final instalment of your minimum payment is made 2 or 3 days before the payment date.


----------



## Rigoletto (26 Nov 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> As above, MABS can and will help, you need to get into a positive frame of mind and get a "I can beat this thing" attitude.
> 
> Contact MABS and let us know how you get on.


 
i agree with the above. i know it might sound trite or flippant but try and keep upbeat and positive. 
my heart goes out to you helens, i hope things turn around for you.


----------



## fjgh15 (3 Dec 2008)

Hi Helen,
I've read through all the posts on this, and I have to agree that you should definitely go to Mabs. Another thing that I think is an absolute must, and this has been mentioned by others - is an exact accounting of your spending, to the exact cent. If you're can use a spreadsheet it's really perfect for this.
I'm glad you got a breather on one of your CC's but this is the time to pay as much off that as you possibly can, and that is also the case even if you switch to a 0%, as this is either actually or potentially the highest interest you pay.
I'm glad too that you switched your plan with Eircom, but I'd also check out a few other companies, maybe Perlico or Imagine, but check to see if you're free contractually to switch your broadband first, to see how they compare. Try to get a package that suits what your call pattern needs to be.
Good luck with it and be disciplined and mean! and your nightmare will end. If you need help with the spreadsheet idea leave me a private message and I'll give you a hand with it.
All the best.


----------

